

How Starcraft2 Legend TLO keeps himself organized - bawllz
http://www.teamliquid.net/blogs/viewblog.php?topic_id=402806#1

======
D_Alex
I don't know whether this is funny or sad, but the game seems to have become a
chore for this guy.

For me it is hard to imagine a less rewarding "career". What else has such a
hard limit on growth potential?

~~~
Fuzzwah
Any professional sport.

~~~
D_Alex
Most sports codes endure, video games get superceded every few years. A
professional athlete can coach the sport. There is a fairly high demand for
professional sports players on the speaking circuit. There are product
endorsements, I don't think video game stars are recognizeable enough to
compete there. Finally, the top level earnigs for sports are so much higher.

~~~
Fuzzwah
Most professional sportsmen have a very limited career timeline anyway. There
are SC2 pros who played SC1, who have now been earning a living from playing
starcraft for 10 - 15 years.

There are many ex-top level players who do indeed get paid to coach for SC2
teams.

Many of the top players get 5000 to 7000 viewers every time they stream their
games (which is often daily).

Top level earnings for a handful of sports are much higher, yes. But there are
any number of sports where the best of the best earn far less than the top SC2
pros: <http://sc2earnings.com/>

If you want to invest 8mins into getting a real insight, I'd suggest watching
the extended trailer of StarNation, a kickstarter funded doco about the SC2
pro scene which is coming out soon: [http://blip.tv/day9tv/001-scii-community-
launch-p1-starnatio...](http://blip.tv/day9tv/001-scii-community-
launch-p1-starnation-6551428)

~~~
D_Alex
Interesting information, but look:

>Many of the top players get 5000 to 7000 viewers every time they stream their
games

That is not very much... it would take about 400 years of to get the audience
for a single Wimbledon tennis match.

>Top level earnings for a handful of sports are much higher

Well - just how large is that handful? Off the top of my head, basketball,
baseball, soccer, NFL football, golf, motor racing, hockey, rugby, cricket,
tennis all have top earnings an order of magnitude higher.

But how about something more obscure... lets see... Australian Rules Football:
highest paid player Gary Ablett Junior, US$ 2.0 million per year, EXCLUDING
endorsements. Eh, lets go full retard: darts... wow, US$ 900,000 per year,
that's prize money alone.

So I think my point that peak earnings in professional sports are higher than
in video games stands, at least for the time being.

------
calhoun137
OT: Sc2 made me a way faster programmer, no joke! Some people think they are
fast bc they use keyboard shortcuts when they code, but playing sc2 will teach
you what having a high apm is really all about.

~~~
richo
that hinges on knowing what you're trying to do though right?

If Starcraft thought me to smush buttons super fast, that doesn't make it
better than knowing which 11 buttons to hold down while typing my name in
emacs to achieve the same result.

Are you saying it taught you to organise your actions better, or just how to
press more buttons?

~~~
Fuzzwah
I can answer for OP; both.

APM (actions per minute) and EPM (effective actions per minutre) both stem
from the same thing; forcing yourself to think about your actions faster than
you previous did.

------
DelvarWorld
where did TLO get the money to enable himself to waste his life away like
this?

~~~
illuminate
I'm not an e-sports fan, but there are plenty more monotonous jobs that people
do for a living other than playing videogames. Is it silly? Maybe. Would I
enjoy playing games for so long every day? Not really. Compared to watching
"reality" contestants humiliate themselves to make a "brand name" for
themselves, this is perfectly respectable.

